# Is this a Pre-announcement leak for the D800?



## K-amps (Feb 6, 2012)

Got it from Nikon Rumors: Brazilian sites leakes official D800 pics:

36.3mp
Native ISO of 6400
4/6FPS (Native/Battery Grip)

http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=pt&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fztop.com.br%2F2012%2F02%2F06%2Fnumeros-enormes-os-36-megapixels-da-nikon-d800%2F

The "D" on the D800 font looks a bit weird... maybe it's just the angle of the body that make it look so.


----------



## poias (Feb 6, 2012)

Exciting times!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 6, 2012)

The specs have been well established and photos shown, with only a few hours before the official announcement, the info is leaking everywhere. Press releases were e-mailed today but were not supposed to be released before a certain day / time, but there are too many who receive them but publish without observing the requirements.

I'm sure it will be a good camera, Nikon is very savy about testing and turning out popular bodies, and so is Canon. 

Note, all the copies of the press release have been removed, there may be some somewhere, but nikon has been demanding that they be pulled until midnight.


----------



## tt (Feb 7, 2012)

4x oversampling possible right, at 36MP? Over say a 3x3 oversampling for the 22MP or so of the rumors for 5D Mark II. 
Wouldn't that be decent oversampling for 1080p on the D800?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 7, 2012)

K-amps said:


> 4/6FPS (Native/Battery Grip)



Interesting...anyone know why the FPS would be higher with the Battery grip? Do they include some extra cache memory in there? Or does it provide a little bit of extra juice to 'overclock' something to get those extra 2 FPS? Or is it simply if you spend some extra money with Nikon, they reward you?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > 4/6FPS (Native/Battery Grip)
> ...



No idea of the technical basis today - seems to be a Nikon thing (I'd guess just as an inducement to spend money on the grip, I can't see a technical need). In the film days, it was that way across brands - the extra power was needed for the film winder.


----------



## Positron (Feb 7, 2012)

Over-volting is not completely out of the question, but I wouldn't bet on it. If I had to take a wild guess, it would be to provide additional current to drive the built-in flash that fast? Does Nikon have any cameras with no built-in flash nor fixed grip (a la 5D)? Seems sort of silly, though. It's always possible it's just a marketing ploy.


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 7, 2012)

This is gonna keep every one amused for a day or two.

But it may also give a good idea as to the truth to a 3D model being produced by Canon.
With a price tag of £3300 - i would certainly expect to see a 'baby' 1DX in a small form body without battery grip...


----------



## Meh (Feb 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > K-amps said:
> ...



Nikon. Whatever. ;D


----------



## Meh (Feb 7, 2012)

I almost never look at the Nikon Rumors site and have never read comments over there before... nasty bunch.


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 7, 2012)

Meh said:


> I almost never look at the Nikon Rumors site and have never read comments over there before... nasty bunch.


Funny, they say the same thing about this site!

So, it is now official, the D800 has been released, and sad as i am to say it, it does rather make the 5D2 look like old technology.

I have no desire for 36mp, but many of the others features are an improvement on the 5D2, 51pt AF, dual card slot, built in flash, up to 6fps with BG to name but some.

You will not see me jumping ship for this in any way, but it will put enormous pressure on Canon to respond or lose some considerable number of the MP brigade who can afford to make the move...


----------



## bvukich (Feb 7, 2012)

Meh said:


> ... nasty bunch.



Very. That's one of the reasons we try and run a tight ship over here. Nasty may be temporarily amusing, but generally unhelpful, and particularly intimidating for new users.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2012)

dilbert said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > K-amps said:
> ...



So, the extra power from the grip is actually _required_ to move the mirror faster? I doubt it - apparently, there's a hack to enable the higher frame rate without the grip.


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 7, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > 4/6FPS (Native/Battery Grip)
> ...


Yes - it's because it reverts to crop mode, giving an image size equvelant to a 15.3mp sensor, allowing to operate at the extra 2fps. Why it wants the battery grip to enable it is beyond me, unless it's because it creates a power drain when running at higher frame rate...


----------



## crjiro (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes! Beautiful cam! This guarantees the announcement of the MkIII very soon. The 5DIII will outmatch this. Canon isn't dumb. Expect higher mp's and feature-set. This will not be the Raw video cam and not 4K yet.


----------



## ghosh9691 (Feb 7, 2012)

Meh said:


> I almost never look at the Nikon Rumors site and have never read comments over there before... nasty bunch.



Yeah, those guys are really nasty to each other! The majority appears to be ready to trash anyone that dares to disagree - what opinionated & rude geezers!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 7, 2012)

bvukich said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > ... nasty bunch.
> ...



Actually, the NR management are good people, but currently have a issue with the blog software. It is almost impossible to moderate, delete comments, or ban users. One day, they may get it fixed or get something different.

CR is able to easily remove inflammatory comments, threads, warn or ban users, etc, and they do this every day.


----------



## ghosh9691 (Feb 7, 2012)

Picsfor said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > K-amps said:
> ...



Once it gets officially revealed, we'll know for sure why it requires a battery grip to switch to DX mode and enable higher FPS...doesn't make much sense to me since none of their other full-frames need this!


----------



## ghosh9691 (Feb 7, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > Meh said:
> ...



I am sure the admin(s) are good folks, but they really need to update their software! Having so many jerks on their commenting on their forums is surely not good for business...


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 7, 2012)

Agreed. They are a nasty bunch over there. Almost like the iFruitcakes... :


----------



## K-amps (Feb 7, 2012)

Positron said:


> Over-volting is not completely out of the question, but I wouldn't bet on it. If I had to take a wild guess, it would be to provide additional current to drive the built-in flash that fast? Does Nikon have any cameras with no built-in flash nor fixed grip (a la 5D)? Seems sort of silly, though. It's always possible it's just a marketing ploy.



 Perhaps overvolting *could * be out of the question since electronics are very sensitive to over and undervolting. While over "current" on the other hand could be a very possible reason. Power supplies rely on capacitors and regulators to steady the voltage supplied to the curcuits.

Under higher FPS, the regulators will drain the battery much faster as they demand more current to make up for lost voltage to charge the capacitors. With 2 batteries there, the risk is lowered, in this configuration they are run in paralell, i.e. 2x current, not in series , i.e. 2x voltage. Then again as Neuro says, it is a carryover form film days and they want to sell you a grip and batteries.


----------



## K-amps (Feb 7, 2012)

bvukich said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > ... nasty bunch.
> ...



+1 to you for your efforts!


----------



## K-amps (Feb 7, 2012)

Picsfor said:


> Yes - it's because it reverts to crop mode, giving an image size equvelant to a 15.3mp sensor, allowing to operate at the extra 2fps.



Didn't know that... so does that denote a limitation on the Expeed processor?


----------

